# Bitdefender Central Login window pops up even when I don’t want to login



## johnnyb58

Bitdefender Internet Login window keeps popping up every 10 to 15 min and not only do I NOT want to login but it is not necessary. Bitdefender is updating and scanning normally with over 240 days left before I have to renew my subscription.

I opened up a ticket to support but they haven’t responded except to tell me how to look it up myself. Well I can’t find anything about this in their support library and I can’t take it anymore. The pop ups are killing me.

Has this happened to anybody else and how did you stop it?

And yes I know there are other programs out there, but I already paid for this and want my moneys worth.

I once had Norton Antivirus and a popup would keep coming up saying F### Nortons and when i contacted
Symantec, they said they were aware of the problem and not to worry about it so now I'm wondering if this isn't a phishing scam. I sure wish Bitdefender Support would respond.

I have Bitdefender Total Security 2016 running on Windows 10 (64 bit)


----------



## johnb35

Unfortunately, its required to have a bitdefender account in order to use it. Look here.

https://forum.bitdefender.com/index.php?showtopic=49481

Many unhappy people.


----------



## johnnyb58

johnb35 said:


> Unfortunately, its required to have a bitdefender account in order to use it. Look here.
> 
> https://forum.bitdefender.com/index.php?showtopic=49481
> 
> Many unhappy people.



Thanks John, Wow I don’t know how you found the thread because it sure didn’t come up in any of my searches. I actually didn’t know they had a forum or I would have posted my question with them, but I’m grateful you took the time to reply.

My situation is a little different in that I have already signed in and registered on Bitdefender Central. I’ve been using it for about 5 or 6 years and have never had this problem before. It only started last week months after I renewed it so I have no idea why now after all these years.

Anyway I just realized this morning after rereading the email they sent me that I was supposed to reply back from the email to get anyone to work on the problem. I’m still waiting for a reply.


----------



## Agent Smith

I just use Bitdefender Free. You have to use your E-mail, but I've never been spammed or anything. It's lightweight, cloud-based and doesn't give you pop ups and crap. It will deny debugging. So if you use a game hack or mod that uses debugging, consider Voodoo Shied for protection. I use that on my desktop since I use so many game hacks/mods, etc. LOL! Just whitelsit all that crap in Voodoo Shield.


----------



## johnnyb58

Thanks Agent Smith, I'll keep that in mind. The main reason that I use bitdefender is that its the only way I can update Windows Vista on another computer that I asked about in an earlier thread, but I'm just going to have to buy Windows 7 for my other computers.
I did get my problem fixed and It turned out that something happened to my bitdefender account on their end. The account was still there with the password and everything, but all my computers were missing. The pop ups stooped as soon as I went in and updated my computer list.


----------

